# Mp 2801 Mkii



## Broadarrow (Apr 7, 2007)

My OW MP 2801 upgraded with MOD dial & hands from MKII and regimental NATO strap


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Yes , very nice mate ,clean and neat hands :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That does look good, but there's not much left of the O&W


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Looks great! :thumbsup: The thing I'd do different would be a red second hand, but horses for courses!


----------

